
Suspiciously Prescient Man Files Patent for iPod-Like Device in 1979 - vaksel
http://gizmodo.com/5315766/suspiciously-prescient-man-files-patent-for-ipod+like-device-in-1979
======
jdale27
Why is his prescience "suspicious"?

~~~
vaksel
time travel shenanigans?

~~~
sili
It would be smart if he traveled less than 30 years back.

------
mixmax
Goes to prove that timing and execution are more important than the idea.

------
psygnisfive
I saw this device in an episode of the TV show Beyond 2000. And this was back
in the early to mid 90s.

Welcome to 15 years ago?

~~~
mseebach
The difference between 1970's and the early 90's is the Walkman. Personal,
portable stereos wasn't a proven technology 30 years ago, it was 15 years ago.
These "uuh, the future" TV-shows usually predict the future in terms of
extrapolating current popular technology, sort of the guys Henry Ford said
would have told him to make a really good horse carriage.

Looking at the (cassette-tape) Walkman and extrapolating beyond the
limitations into an MP3-player device isn't very rocket science. Making it a
marketable product is (almost).

------
Batsu
Talk about being before his time.

I wonder if he even thought about it when that whole Napster thing fired up?

------
JMiao
kramerica industries: it exists!

